# ScareRookie 2013 Yard Props- Garbage Bag Zombies



## ScareRookie (Aug 1, 2008)

This is a video of our yard Halloween Night- Night time pics turned out poor but the lighting at night and fog really made it look great. Also had a lightning machine setup that you dont see but the main reason for the video was to show the final products of my Garbage Bag Zombies. I think they turned out pretty well considering they were the first. Next years will be better!

Check out my Youtube Video


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like the guy who looks as if he's stepping out for a stroll next to a tombstone I also like the boarded windows.


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Good job!


----------



## MidnightMorticia (Jan 8, 2014)

Great job!


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

I think those are so unique! Very well done. Do have any closer pics of them?


----------



## ScareRookie (Aug 1, 2008)

Yes, if you check under my profile ScareRookie you will see close ups.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice looking set up and the Zombies are Boss


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Great job!!!


----------



## haunt on hannum (Sep 26, 2012)

nice


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

good job!! I too like the one that is taking a step! they are pretty cool, made out of trash bags, huh? great idea. I also like your cemetery wall,,, !


----------

